# Lady is due soon...



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Lady is due soon. But this time I don't know when. She's been roaming w the bucks for months. I did write down june 4 as a possibilty though as I saw white discharge exactly 5 months earlier. She's hollowing out and her udder is full but not tight. Her ligs are still there. She's not very big so guessing a single. Hopefully a doeling. I've had 6 kids here since I started breeding goats...all bucklings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She's got a nice fairly full udder. She's still dropping. She's getting extra puffy back there. Hoping the kid is ok. She got stuck between a wood and chain link fence and had to pull her out backwards to get her out . Hopefully the other doe on the other side of the chainlink didn't head butt her belly....


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Pictures from today. Thoughts?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her udder still has some filling to go, I'll be thinking pink for you though! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like it might be a while but they can fool you.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

No kid yet. Her ligs are getting mushy and the udder is getting bigger but not too firm. Was hoping she'd deliver this weekend. Her udder started in april. As a 2nd freshner I would have though the udder would come in later not sooner than before.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

And lady this year. How close do u think she is in delivering?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

no kid yet...faintly feel ligs. shes been very uneasy lately. udder keeps getting bigger and she's super puffy back there. I wrote down june 4 because she had some discharge (thinking from the buck) and puffy back there (thinking she was in heat). june 4 is now in the past...how often are heats? you think she'll go till july? shes getting bigger...maybe twins this time around? her belly is also hanging lower today

is it true that when the doe smells 'bucky' she may be carrying a buck? she's got a strong smell to her. and she's been alone for several weeks. not even the buck smells as strong (then again he's on the younger side)...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Heats are every 21-28 days, on average...I'm thinking she'll go in late June. If her first due date was June 4, count about 21 days ahead to when she would've had her next heat. That would make it June 25-July 2. So my guess is she'll kid within that range of time...

Good luck! I have a doe due June 22, it's so exciting! I love June babies


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder if it's true if they tend to smell bucky if they are carrying a buck. Mine smells like normal so maybe she will give me a doe :sly:

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Recent pic


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's getting closer!


----------



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

Good luck, we are in the same boat, waiting for four does to give birth any day. Don't know their due dates so it is a frustrating waiting game


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

sorry been having issues with my computer...Lady finally delivered a single black buckling on june 14 when I was out all day. came back and thought...I bet she delivered...always when you least expect it...and sure enough she had. he was still wet so maybe 20-30 min before. hes doing great. last year she had a white one.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats! He's very handsome, love the facial markings


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. Glad all is well.


----------

